# How long after a spay for a kitten to get back to normal?



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

I had my six month old kitten spayed on Tuesday morning. Now on Wednesday just before 11 p.m. she is still very groggy. All she does for almost all of her time is sleep. She still eats and drinks and uses her litter box sometimes, but she doesn't run around.

When she first came home after being spayed she tried a bunch of times to jump on tables and counters like she always does, but she wasn't able to because her coordination was off and her power was much weaker than normal. As a result, she ended up falling back to the ground after jumping instead of reaching the counter or table. Today I noticed her jump once in the morning, but not much other than that. 

Another thing is, her voice sounds broken when she meows, like she has a frog in her throat, as the human saying goes. As well, a lot of times she opens her mouth as if she is going to meow, and no sound comes out. 

How long after a spay is it normal for symptoms like this to continue for? When should she be back to normal?


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

about 24 hrs.. just let her rest and not much playing.. maybe put all the toys away for a couple of days.. this way to make sure that she does not mess up the surgery area and stitches with too much activities. keep an eye on her stitches area make sure she does not try to take them out with her teeth.


----------



## glassbird (Jun 19, 2009)

Her voice issues may be a result of the "tube" put down her throat and into her lungs to allow the anesthetic gas to get into her system. Her voice should return in time.

Try to not let her jump on and off of things for a few days. And be sure to tell your vet exactly how long she stayed groggy. She might be having problems with whatever medications they used, and they can use different ones next time (if she needs surgery for something). But they will not know to switch, if you do not tell them.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy had his surgery a couple of months ago and he scared me - or maybe worried is the better word. 

He had his surgery on Friday - I picked him up at 2:30am, the rest of that day all he did was lay on me - he wouldn't let me lay him down, he would try to follow me and couldn't walk, so I just took the rest of the day as a movie day and laid a blanket on top of me for him to lay on since he couldn't go to the litter box and peed on me several times. I wrapped him in another blanket because he kept shaking, I cried for him - I felt so bad. That night he slept on my chest - his paw on my cheek - as if to reassure himself I was still there - I took him out several times to the litter box and for a drink of water. He just seemed so pitiful. 

He didn't meow once the rest of the day and even into the next day, by Saturday afternoon he started to walk abit, but was still shaky - but could make it to the litter box which I moved into the living room so he wouldn't have to walk so far, he finally ate something Saturday night - he had only been drinking water til then. 

About the time I was getting really really worried that something had gone majorly wrong in surgery - he started to perk up and by Sunday night was back to his old self. And hard to keep still - ha! They said to keep him quiet for the first week - and I wondered if they actually ever had to keep a kitten quiet - next to impossible.


----------

